# redo of my 300l



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi,

i finally redid my 300l. Pond substrate without added fertilizers (i hope, bottle test was ok). 2-5 mm gravel on top.
Took out the internal biofilter and the external eheim.
Only powerhead for watermovement.
Plants: i took them first out to change the substrate.
150 (!!!) small valls, 2 big amazon swords, 1 with about 50 or so plantlets,
1 echinodorus x and 1 echinodorus magdalensis.
And that with 1 grolux and a daylight. So it should be okay in the new setup.

I moved them all except some 20-30 very small valls.
Added watter lettuce, salvinia and duckweed as floaters. It looks dark allright.
I moved the daylight to the back and the redish one to the front.
It looks nice.

Pics don't really show it as it's taking with a cam (movies that is).


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

Your plants (and angels) sure look healthy after being moved around. Hope it goes well & keep us posted.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks i hope so too.
there are a lot of plants in there so i guess the filtration part should go allright.
i'll check the water params tomorrow, 2nd day after the redo


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I love it. Especially the darkness. It looks like the bottom of a lake.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

It sure does look very natural. At first glimpse my eyes looked out for piranhas! Very amazonish.
Good luck


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice angels!!


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks,

i hope i can keep it that way for a loooong time


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice Angel setup!... I like the overall look. The wood is a very nice touch.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I love your angels!! It's good to see a few wild-type silvers around. They really look great in your tank.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Your new setup looks great! Are you going to add any plants to the foreground, or leave it as it is? 

From Alex.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a shot right out of the Amazon itself.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks people for the very nice comments 

@Alex, i'm going to leave the front as it is.
I have enough floaters to take on the job that the foreground plants would normally do. I need some swimming room for my angels and Brochis. They both need some open swimming room.
I could put some small forground plants in but they don't do much for filtration i think and now that i think of it, my cories need some space to search for food too


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

I was hoping you were going to say that! I think the tank looks perfect with the bare foreground! 

From Alex.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

I did my first extensive water test:

ph ~6.8
kh 6
gh 10
no3 0
nh3 0
no2 0.3 mg/l
po4 0.1-0.25

All seems well. Tank is a bit dark because of the many floater. I will have to throw some away. Only thing is that in the morning the angels seem to be breathing a bit more rapid. The other fish don't seem to have this.
I think it might be wise to do a waterchange as i think the nitrite is responisble for this?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Could be. A partial water change wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Betty.

I just did a partial waterchange. I'm amazed at how fast the salvinia, duckweed & waterlettuce are growing. Unbelievable. I removed some of the salvinia as it already took over half of the surface. It was getting to dark in the tank 
The tank now looks good again.

I changed my 525l to a mid american cichlid setup and put some of the fish in here. 9 nannostumus eques & 4 shrimp.
The pencilfish look great in a setup with floaters like the water lettuce.
It's ashame i haven't got a decent cam otherwise i could snap some cool pics of them.


----------

